# Hund auf einer Transalp



## paulaner61 (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand *seinem* Hund auf einer Transalp oder Mehrtagestour mitgenommen und kann mir über Erfahrungen berichten.
Es geht mit haupsächlich um Erfahrungen über Distanzen, Übernachtungen und wie Ihr den Hund geführt habt.
Der Hund ist zwei Jahre alt und gut trainiert, ich habe schon mehrere Alpenüberquerungen gemacht. Zwischen 40 und 50 Km wollte ich am Tag mit dem Hund eigentlich schaffen und auch mal gerne auf einer Hütte übernachten (habe mal eine Hütte mit einem Zwinger für Hunde gesehen).

Über jede Erfahrung die Ihr mit *Euerem* Hund auf einer Tour gemacht habt freue ich mich.

paulaner61


----------



## Fubbes (21. Dezember 2004)

Erfahrungen habe ich zwar keine (bin kein Hundefreund), aber ich war im Karwendel mal über zwei Tage parallel zu einer Gruppe mit Hund unterwegs.
Dieser war kaum nach Ankunft in der Hütte schon am pennen.
Vorraussetzung, damit es keine Tierquälerei wird, ist, dass der Hund trainiert ist und schon entsprechend lange Etappen mitgemacht hat. Berghoch und auf Trails kann er dann auch gut folgen. Das große Problem sind die Abfahrten. Dort bremst er das Fahrvergnügen ganz extrem. Aus dem Grund halte ich 50km für sehr ambitioniert. Das bedeutet dann, Start um 7 und Ankunft um 20 Uhr.
Die Unterbringung in einer Hütte war kein Problem, du solltest aber vorher telefonisch nachfragen, ob es geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingmar (21. Dezember 2004)

hi,
was ist denn dein hund für eine rasse? ich habe nen boxer, und da ist nach 20-25km schluss mit lustig, bei ungünstigen temperaturen (zu warm) schon nach 10-15km. deshalb lasse ich ihn bei längeren touren immer zuhause   

ich denke mal mit einem husky oder alaska malamute kannst du ohne probleme einen transalp fahren, zumal der jagdtrieb bei diesen rassen ja nicht sehr ausgeprägt ist...   

nicht zu unterschätzen ist imho die belastung der pfoten durch scharfkantiges gestein, dauerfeuchtigkeit etc...

ein gut erzogener hund dürfte sich ja problemlos durch ein paar rufe oder pfiffe führen lassen.


----------



## paulaner61 (21. Dezember 2004)

ingmar schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> was ist denn dein hund für eine rasse?



Es ist ein Mischling aus einem Briard (franz. Hütehund) und einem Münsterländer (Jagdhund). 30 cm Schulterhöhe und ca. 25 kg.
Ich war mit dem Hund schon mal in der Bergen zum Wandern, auch bei großer Hitze waren Tagesmärsche bis 27 Km für ihn kein Problem. Auch am Bike habe ich ihn schon mal mitlaufen lassen.

Die Pfoten, das ist so ein Punkt. Ich habe mal gehört, dass es so Lederschuhe für Hunde gibt - kann das jemand bestätigen?

Danke für die Tipps

Paulaner61


----------



## :Brian (21. Dezember 2004)

paulaner61 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Mischling aus einem Briard (franz. Hütehund) und einem Münsterländer (Jagdhund). 30 cm Schulterhöhe und ca. 25 kg.
> Paulaner61



Schreibfehler, oder? Du meinst 50 cm Schultermass, denke ich. Ansonsten wäre das ein Monster-Brocken von Hund...   



			
				paulaner61 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war mit dem Hund schon mal in der Bergen zum Wandern, auch bei großer Hitze waren Tagesmärsche bis 27 Km für ihn kein Problem. Auch am Bike habe ich ihn schon mal mitlaufen lassen.
> Paulaner61



Wandern und Biken sind leider von der Belastung für den Hund vollkommen unterschiedlich. Wir haben einen Australian Shephard (Hütehund, sehr flinke Rasse), wandern den ganzen Tag mit wieviel Höhenmetern auch immer - kein Problem, der versägt uns locker, natürlich ohne Kletterei. 
Biken geht nur mit lockerem Tempo und auf keinen Fall den ganzen Tag. Unseren Hund würde ich da nicht mitnehmen, das wäre eine Quälerei. Spassig sind für ihn nur Touren mit Kinderanhänger, dann passt das Tempo.

Ich würde es bleiben lassen und lieber ohne Hund fahren.


----------



## paulaner61 (21. Dezember 2004)

:Brian schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibfehler, oder? Du meinst 50 cm Schultermass, denke ich. Ansonsten wäre das ein Monster-Brocken von Hund...



Ja, natürlich, 50 cm!

Paulaner61


----------



## Delgado (21. Dezember 2004)

paulaner61 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Mischling aus einem Briard (franz. Hütehund) und einem Münsterländer (Jagdhund). 30 cm Schulterhöhe und ca. 25 kg.
> Ich war mit dem Hund schon mal in der Bergen zum Wandern, auch bei großer Hitze waren Tagesmärsche bis 27 Km für ihn kein Problem. Auch am Bike habe ich ihn schon mal mitlaufen lassen.
> 
> Die Pfoten, das ist so ein Punkt. Ich habe mal gehört, dass es so Lederschuhe für Hunde gibt - kann das jemand bestätigen?
> ...



.... gerne bestätige ich Dir, dass das eine völlig schwachsinnige Idee ist.

Jedenfalls wenn Du ernsthaft biken willst.


----------



## s-geronimo (21. Dezember 2004)

ich habe den münsterländer meines schwiegervaters vor jahren sehr oft beim biken mitgenommen.
wenn ich nach 30/35km mit der tour am ende war, hat mich der hund fragend angesehen und ist danach noch 2 stunden mit meinem schwiegervaters spazieren gegangen.

ABER das ganze war nur im wald auf entsprechend "weichen" wegen. eine alpentour über mehrere tage und bei dem entsprechenden untergrund grenzt (meine meinung) an tierqälerei.
ich würd's also sein lassen. ich denke, da hat der hund und auch du mehr davon.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Dezember 2004)

Das ist eindeutig Tierquälerei! Meine Hündin (ca. 23kg bei 50cm) konnte auch locker mal 30km laufen, aber bei großer Hitze waren schon oft Badestops angesagt. Bergab machst du denHund kaputt, außer du fährst im Schritttempo runter! Es wäre eine unglaubliche Belastung für Gelenke und Rücken! Wenn man längere Strecken zurücklegt, dann sollte der Hund im Trab laufen können und nicht galoppieren müssen! Sport is eines und Hundigassi ein anderes.


----------



## Ronja (21. Dezember 2004)

Es gibt diese Hundeschuhe, aber Du würdest wahrscheinlich mindestens 1 Paar am Tag schrotten. Ich denke auch daß es Tierquälerei ist. Mein Hund wandert auch sehr gerne, aber da kann er schnuppern und auf Abwege gehen, beim Biken müßte er konsequent nur laufen, Das schätzt er nicht unbedingt, er hat einfach nichts davon. Ich glaube Du auch nicht, weil Du nämlich mehr mit Hund beaufsichtigen befasst wärst als mit fahren und das bei schwierigem Terrain.  Gruß Ronja,


----------



## HansH (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde auch sagen, wenn du zu Fuss über die Alpen gehen würdest, wäre das bestimmt ein großer Spass für den Hund ( wir haben mit unserem Hund auch schon Bergtouren gemacht ). Aber mit dem Bike... berghoch wär ja noch ok, aber bei den Abfahrten gäbe es meiner Meinung nach Probleme.
Stell dir mal vor bei einer 20km langen Abfahrt immer warten zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masterambrosius (21. Dezember 2004)

Bergab kann man ihn ja auf den Rucksack binden!
oder den Hund fahren lassen und nebenherlaufen


----------



## paulaner61 (22. Dezember 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... gerne bestätige ich Dir, dass das eine völlig schwachsinnige Idee ist.
> 
> Jedenfalls wenn Du ernsthaft biken willst.



Du hast etwas falsch verstanden.

Ich möchte ein gemeinsames Erlebnis einer Radtour mit meinem Hund teilen. Von ernsthaft biken habe ich nie etwas geschrieben - das mache ich dann doch lieber mit gleichgesinnten (zweibeinern).

paulaner61


----------



## paulaner61 (22. Dezember 2004)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Du auch nicht, weil Du nämlich mehr mit Hund beaufsichtigen befasst wärst als mit fahren und das bei schwierigem Terrain.  Gruß Ronja,



Dadurch, dass ich dann wirklich langsam fahren muß, und insbesondere Bergab, kann ich ja auch selber profitieren und mehr sehen als auf meinen anderen Touren. 

paulaner61


----------



## paulaner61 (22. Dezember 2004)

Masterambrosius schrieb:
			
		

> Bergab kann man ihn ja auf den Rucksack binden!
> oder den Hund fahren lassen und nebenherlaufen



Hallo Masterambrosius,

ist der Link mir bei der Beantwortung meiner Fragen hilfreich, oder wolltest Du dich nur mal melden.

Paulaner61


----------



## guuuude (22. Dezember 2004)

Also das ist Definitiv Tierquälerei!!!

Ich habe selber nen traildog aber ich höre bei MAX. 20 km auf!! 

Und sorry aber 





> Ich möchte ein gemeinsames Erlebnis einer Radtour mit meinem Hund teilen


 hört sich irgendwie Egoistisch an.

Das kannst du im Wald auf vernünftigem Boden jederzeit machen oder glaubst du dein Hund interessiert sich für die Aussicht  

Lass es bleiben!!


----------



## Ronja (22. Dezember 2004)

Mit dem Hund etwas zu teilen finde ich an sich schwierig:
Vom Futter gibt er mir nichts ab
er schnuppert, ich nicht, jedenfalls nicht auf der Erde
er jagt Stöckchen, ich muß sie werfen
ich genieße die Aussicht, ihm ist sie egal
ich friere, ist ihm auch egal
das einzigste was wir gemeinsam haben ist die tägliche Bewegung im wald, die tut uns beiden gut. Aber dabei entscheide ich immer, für wen wir gerade unterwegs sind. Wenn es Hunderunde geht, muß ich nach dem Hunde gehen, d.h. auch mal größere Runde als ich eigentlich vorhatte, wenn es für mich ist, z.B. Nordic walking muß er sich nach mir richten, d.h. höheres Tempo, wenig Schnupperzeit und keine Stöckchen. So müßtest Du nochmal überlegen, für wen was sein soll. Wenn Du die Zeit hast, wandere eben mit dem Hund und mache später die Tour mit dem Biike. Wenn Du nur für eins Zeit hast, sei egoistisch und fahr die Alpentour. Dem Hund sind die Alpen nämlich relativ egal, er freut sich umso mehr, wenn Du heim kommst und ihn in den Park jagst. Gruß Ronja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. Dezember 2004)

hi,

ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der hund UND du bei solch einer aktion euren spass hätten. touren daheim, okay, das ist was anderes, aber transalp mit hund  das, was allgemeinhin unter transalp verstanden wird, ist meines erachtens definitv nichts um einen hund mitzunehmen. da hat man selbst nichts von und der hund wohl auch kaum.

eine mehrtagestour (3-4 tage) könnte drin sein, aber was den bikespass angeht und die übernachtungen ist das alles so eine sache. der hund macht die organisation sicher etwas schwieriger wg. unterkünften, dann musst du im zweifelsfall noch neben dem normalen gepäck für dich irgendwas zu futtern für den hund mitschleppen. einfache touren im allgäu etc. das wäre wohl machbar, aber lange etappen mit 50 km und zahlreichen höhenmetern, ich weiss nicht, da würde mir das tier leid tun. es gibt wohl auch kaum eine tour (zumindest keine transalp), bei der man nicht auch mal durch orte muss, länger auf strasse oder radwegen fährt. kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das mit hund an der seite allzu schön ist ...

je nach wegwahl wäre es sicher auch schwierig, selbst ordentlich zu biken und dabei den hund im auge zu haben. was ist z.b., wenn eine gruppe wanderer kommt oder andere biker?!? wenn du selbst radelst, folgt der hund dir dann treu aufs wort?!?

fazit: ohne hund transalp machen und tour geniessen oder eine einfache runde drehen, bei der der hund nicht überfordert wird und beide noch etwas davon haben.

ciao, elmar


----------



## paulaner61 (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich bedanke mich bis hierher erstmal für Euere Meinungen und Standpunkte, ich habe alles mit großem Interesse gelesen.
Gerne hätte ich aber mal Erfahrungen von Bikern, die Ihren Hund mitgenommen haben, und darüber berichten können.

Paulaner61


----------



## Michael_K (22. Dezember 2004)

Eins vorweg: Eigentlich bin ich ein Hundefreund, meine Freundin hat auch einen Dackel der zwar reichlich bellt aber sonst ein richtig liebes Tier ist   Aber ich denke eine solche Tour ist ein bissl extrem und vielleicht auch gefährlich   denn noch vor einer Woche hat mich ein ohne Leine geführtes Mischlingstierchen das (so der Hundehalter) "sonst immer lieb und nett ist und der doch nur spielen wollte" fast vom Rennrad gerissen als er vom Bürgersteig durch den Gegenverkehr auf mich zuschoss und nicht mehr auf Herrchen hören wollte...


----------



## Augus1328 (22. Dezember 2004)

@paulaner 61:
Ich glaub, dass Du auf Erfahrungswerte lange warten musst. Wahrscheinlich gar keinen findest, der sowas mal gemacht hat. Die Logik allein u. die Kommentare aller anderen hier sagt doch schon alles über dieses Thema. 

Schnapp Dir Deinen Hund u. fahr gemütlich ein paar Tage im Schwarzwald oder so rum. Alpen sind das falsche Terrain, außer Du willst nur gemütlich entlang der alten Brennerstr. rumgurken.   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## :Brian (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich kann verstehen, dass du gerne was mit Hund machen möchtest oder das Erlebnis teilen willst. Wenn du Bergtouren GEHST klappt das auch sehr gut, wenn du die entsprechenden Wege auswählst. Mit dem Bike ist das für mich nahezu unvorstellbar. Unser Hund hört ziemlich gut, wenn aber andere Hunde (Rüden) entgegen kommen, dann hat der da durchaus "Interesse".   Also ist aufpassen/anleinen angesagt. Wenn dann die Strecke an der Stelle vielleicht noch heikel ist, kann das reichlich gefährlich werden. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, wirst du dir reichlich Unmut zu ziehen, und das auch zu Recht. Ein Hund ist einfach nie ganz berechenbar und auf dem Bike hast du zu wenig Möglichkeiten dass zu kontrollieren. 
Lass es bleiben, auch deinem Hund zuliebe.


----------



## Ger (22. Dezember 2004)

paulaner61 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bedanke mich bis hierher erstmal für Euere Meinungen und Standpunkte, ich habe alles mit großem Interesse gelesen.
> Gerne hätte ich aber mal Erfahrungen von Bikern, die Ihren Hund mitgenommen haben, und darüber berichten können.
> 
> Paulaner61



Vielleicht zuviel Paulaner reingepfiffen!  
Du wirst da niemanden finden. Das ist unverantwortlich und nebenbei noch Tierquälerei. Überhaupt sowas zu fragen, tz,tz,tz.
Ger


----------



## paulaner61 (22. Dezember 2004)

Ger schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht zuviel Paulaner reingepfiffen!
> Du wirst da niemanden finden. Das ist unverantwortlich und nebenbei noch Tierquälerei. Überhaupt sowas zu fragen, tz,tz,tz.
> Ger




Durch meine Lauftätigkeit habe ich schon Hunde an Volksläufen (z.B. Hermannslauf /31 Km sehr bergig) teilnehmen sehen. Dann gibt es bei uns in der Gegend auch viele Hundeschlittensportler die sich Sommer wie Winter von Ihren Hunden über weite Strecken ziehen lassen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Hund mit dem ich zu Hause 20 oder 25 km in 2 Sunden laufe und Biketouren über 2-3 Stunden mache in den Bergen keine Freude daran haben sollte.

Das ich die Strecke und auch die Tagesleistung an den Hund anpasse ist selbstverständlich, dass ich öfter Pausen einlege und für die Wasserversorgung vorsorge ist auch (für einen verantwortungsvollen Hundebesitzer) selbstverständlich.

Paulaner61


----------



## dertutnix (22. Dezember 2004)

@paulaner61: mir fällt da einfach nix ein, daher zitier ich einfach 



			
				ger schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist unverantwortlich



teste mal deinen hund bei einer 2 oder 3tagestour zu fuss auf felsigem grund! 

du wirst dann sicher erkennen, dass das für deinen hund und für dich machbar ist und dass ihr da ein tolles gemeinsames erlebnis haben könnt.

und vergiss bitte diesen unsinn, mit deinem hund zu einer bike-transalp zu starten!


----------



## paulaner61 (22. Dezember 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> @paulaner61: mir fällt da einfach nix ein, daher zitier ich einfach
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich war im August für 2 Wochen in Welschnofen und habe von dort aus mit Freunden und meinem Hund täglich Wanderungen von bis zu 8 Stunden unternommen. Ich habe die Pfoten von dem Hund täglich kontrolliert und vorsorlich mit Vaseline gefettet, konnte aber keine Verletzungen feststellen. Auch nach felsigen Streckenabschnitten wie den Hirzelweg konnte ich nichts dergleichen festellen. Der Hund hatte zu jeder Zeit seinen Spaß an der Bewegung (auch wenn im das Panorama nich so viel gibt) und auch daran, mit uns unterwgs zu sein.

Paulaner61


----------



## :Brian (22. Dezember 2004)

paulaner61 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war im August für 2 Wochen in Welschnofen und habe von dort aus mit Freunden und meinem Hund täglich Wanderungen von bis zu 8 Stunden unternommen. Ich habe die Pfoten von dem Hund täglich kontrolliert und vorsorlich mit Vaseline gefettet, konnte aber keine Verletzungen feststellen. Auch nach felsigen Streckenabschnitten wie den Hirzelweg konnte ich nichts dergleichen festellen. Der Hund hatte zu jeder Zeit seinen Spaß an der Bewegung (auch wenn im das Panorama nich so viel gibt) und auch daran, mit uns unterwgs zu sein.
> 
> Paulaner61



Klar, WANDERUNGEN. Da läuft mich mein Hund auch in Grund und Boden, der läuft auch 16 Stunden wenn's sein muss. Wenn du deine Transalp ZU FUSS machst, DANN nimm deinen Hund mit. Wenn du das mit dem Bike vorhast, dann bist du einfach nur beratungsresistent, würde man in meiner Branche dazu sagen...
Warum du dann aber so einen Thread startest, wenn deine Entscheidung ohnehin schon steht, ist mir rätselhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (22. Dezember 2004)

kann mich :brian nur anschliessen: deine entscheidung hast du doch bereits getroffen. 

jetzt willst du noch zustimmung für einen entschluss haben. 
und genau den gibt's nicht in der von dir erhofften art und weise. 

also lass den thread einschlafen, mach dein ding und für deinen hund kann ich dann nur hoffen, dass er deine entscheidung nicht zu bereuen hat.


----------



## paulaner61 (22. Dezember 2004)

:Brian schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, WANDERUNGEN. Da läuft mich mein Hund auch in Grund und Boden, der läuft auch 16 Stunden wenn's sein muss. Wenn du deine Transalp ZU FUSS machst, DANN nimm deinen Hund mit. Wenn du das mit dem Bike vorhast, dann bist du einfach nur beratungsresistent, würde man in meiner Branche dazu sagen...
> Warum du dann aber so einen Thread startest, wenn deine Entscheidung ohnehin schon steht, ist mir rätselhaft.



Es ging mir um Erfahrungen von Hundebesitzern, deshalb habe ich auch die Worte "seinem Hund" und "euerem Hund" FETT GEDRUCKT.
Das ich einen Alpenx mit dem Hund machen möchte habe ich auch noch mit keinem Wort erwähnt. Ich fühle mich nur in den Bergen wohl und ich Bike dort auch gerne (vielleicht demnächst mit Hund).
Das ich selber schon Alpenüberquerungen gamacht habe, habe ich nur erwähnt um zu zeigen, dass ich nicht jemand bin, der noch nie mit dem Bike in den Alpen war.



			
				:Brian schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, WANDERUNGEN. Da läuft mich mein Hund auch in Grund und Boden, der läuft auch 16 Stunden wenn's sein muss :



Das ist eine Aussage, die mir doch hilft. Dein Hund kann also 16 Stunden laufen - es kommt halt nur auf die Geschwindigkeit an.

Paulaner61


----------



## guuuude (22. Dezember 2004)

Also du willst das anscheinend ned kapieren. Zum besseren Verständniss;

HUND NIX TRANSALP!!!!!!!!!

Ansonsten sprech mit nem Tierarzt was einem Hund zugemutet werden kann, besser noch lass deinen erstmal durchchecken und dann lass den Tierarzt das entscheiden. Aber meiner Meinnung nach;

HUND NIX TRANSALP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulaner61 (22. Dezember 2004)

guuuude schrieb:
			
		

> Also du willst das anscheinend ned kapieren. Zum besseren Verständniss;
> 
> HUND NIX TRANSALP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## EvoOlli (22. Dezember 2004)

paulaner61 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will es anscheinend ned kapieren, Du kannst es anscheinend nicht kapieren - ich will keine Transalp mit meinem Hund machen.
> 
> 
> Paulaner61




Was hälst Du denn davon, Dich dann einfach mal klar auszudrücken. In deiner Überschrift steht ganz klar 'Hund auf einer Transalp'. Und jetzt sagst Du, daß Du gar keine Transalp machen möchtest ?


----------



## dertutnix (22. Dezember 2004)

hm, damit halte ich dann fest:

1. 
du willst keinen ac mit deinem oder mit einem anderen hund machen


2. 
deine frage im deinem 1. posting war damit rein wissenschaftlich gemeint.


3. 
wir alle haben das nicht kapiert. 


4.
asche auf unser haupt!


5.
deine wissenschaftliche ausarbeitung wird sehr einseitig werden


6.
entgegen unserer ängste wolltest du nie einen ac mit (d)einem hund machen, unsere sorgen um (d)einen hund sind damit gegenstandslos.


7.
schreib das nächste mal gelich von anfang an verständlich (und bevor da da jetzt gleich wieder antwortest, lies bitte nochmal in aller ruhe dein anfangspost und antworte dir objektiv, ob du nicht genau diese antwort provozieren wolltest ...)


8.
für mich war's das dann!


----------



## 007ike (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab mal ein Buch 2er Weltenbummer per bike gelesen. Die hatten unterwegs einen Hund aufgenommen. Sie hatten aber für ihn (einen Huski) einen Anhänger, ihn dem er bei Abfahrten und wenn er müde war rein gesprungen ist, auch während der Fahrt wieder raus.
Ich denke auf Abfahrten wird es schwierig mit einem Hund, denn das wird nur funktionieren wenn man das bike schiebt. 
Auf den Hütten gibt es auch meist Hunde, so dass man dort bestimmt Futter für ihn bekommt.

Wenn du meinst es hilft dir weiter mache ich mich auf die langwierige Suche nach dem Titel des Buches. Das mit dem Hund war dort schön beschrieben.


----------



## TAILor (22. Dezember 2004)

also ich würds dir nicht raten, hab einmal mit jemand mit nem hund ne tour genmacht ca 40 km. der hund war auch fit. aber der ist nach der tour fast krepiert. bergab kommt der halt nicht nach. danach waren auch seine ganzen füße offe. würds für so ne lange tour nicht raten, eher für kurztrips


----------



## paulaner61 (22. Dezember 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> ... einen Anhänger, ihn dem er bei Abfahrten und wenn er müde war rein gesprungen ist, auch während der Fahrt wieder raus.



ja, an so einen Anhänger habe ich auch schon mal gedacht, aber der kann einen natürlich auch bei extremeren Strecken behindern, aber ich werde mich mal über so ein Gerät informieren. Das Futter für ein paar Tage ist kein Problen, dass kann ich mitnehmen.



			
				007ike schrieb:
			
		

> ... mache ich mich auf die langwierige Suche nach dem Titel des Buches.



Danke, nicht nötig, ich werde selber nach dem Buch suchen


Paulaner61


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (22. Dezember 2004)

@Paulaner61:

Ist es ein Husky? Du könntest die Leine an den Lenker klemmen und er könnte Dich bergauf ziehen.

Falls die Ausmaße Deines vierbeinigen Freundes dazu nicht allzu untauglich sind, möchte ich darüber hinaus noch auf die Möglichkeit eines Körbchens verweisen. Wenn Du ein VRO-Lenkersystem fährst, könnte sich da vielleicht eine Halterung für solch ein Körbchen integrieren lassen.

Wau,
Chris.


----------



## guuuude (22. Dezember 2004)

Bist du ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit?? 

Einerseits 





> Der Hund ist zwei Jahre alt und gut trainiert, ich habe schon mehrere Alpenüberquerungen gemacht. Zwischen 40 und 50 Km wollte ich am Tag mit dem Hund eigentlich schaffen und auch mal gerne auf einer Hütte übernachten



und dann





> Ich möchte ein gemeinsames Erlebnis einer Radtour mit meinem Hund teilen.



und dann weiter





> Das ich die Strecke und auch die Tagesleistung an den Hund anpasse ist selbstverständlich, dass ich öfter Pausen einlege und für die Wasserversorgung vorsorge ist auch (für einen verantwortungsvollen Hundebesitzer) selbstverständlich.



Und dazu noch den Titel"Hund auf einer Transalp"

Damit bin ich auch raus, das ist mit Dir ist mir hier zu blöd, du wolltest erahfrungen und meinnungen aber die dann doch nicht weil...............


----------



## selly (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo Paulaner 61!
Die Idee kam  Dir doch woll bei einem Paulanerrausch.
                                  Prost Neujahr
                                      Selly


----------



## Wooly (2. Januar 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würds dir nicht raten, hab einmal mit jemand mit nem hund ne tour genmacht ca 40 km. der hund war auch fit. aber der ist nach der tour fast krepiert. bergab kommt der halt nicht nach. danach waren auch seine ganzen füße offe. würds für so ne lange tour nicht raten, eher für kurztrips



naja wenn der Hund langsam dran gewöhnt wird sind 40 km zu machen. Mein Hund läuft die meisten Touren mit, und will nach 3-4 Stunden schon wieder raus ...   

was schlecht für Hunde ist:

- lange Geradeausstrecken, die du locker fährst, der Hund aber schon ganz schön rennen muß.

- steiniges Gelände, geht auf die Pfoten

- Im Sommer Wassermangel, immer ordentlch Wasser dabei & Faltnapf, und an jeder Quelle halten.

- zu lange Strecken, bei mir ist so bei 30-40 km Schluß


Ein Transalp wäre z.B mit einem Hund denke ich machbar, allerdings müßte man dann konsequent bergab Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren und das macht ja wohl kaum Sinn. Ein Wiesmann Singletrailer wäre die Lösung, aber halt arg teuer ...

Wie gasagt, man muß die Hunde langsamn an Strecke & Anstrengung gewöhnen, dann steht Touren nichts im Wege, aber immer drau achten das  beide Seiten ihren Spaß haben, dann ist alles ok. !!!


----------



## dubbel (2. Januar 2005)

typisch: 
was das für ne quälerei für einen menschen ist, das erwähnt mal wieder keiner.


----------



## selly (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo Dubbel!
Will der Hund oder der Paulaner 61 ?
                    Gruß Selly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (2. Januar 2005)

selly schrieb:
			
		

> Will der Hund oder der Paulaner 61 ?


wenn ich den thread richtig verstanden habe - und wer bin ich, dass ausgerechnet ich das von diesem thread behaupten könnte - dann doch keiner von beiden. 
wobei ehrlich gesagt der hund noch gar nicht zu wort gekommen ist.


----------



## guuuude (3. Januar 2005)




----------



## xbeam (3. Januar 2005)

Hi Paulaner61,

alle die (ernstgemeinten) Beiträge hier helfen Dir sicher nicht wirklich weiter. Du wartest auf eine Auskunft, die es hier im Forum möglicherweise nicht gibt.

Ich sags mal so: hier im Forum geht´s halt ums biken. Vielleicht findest Du auf anderen Seiten Hinweise zu deiner Frage.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist auch eher ein klares nein. Keinem Hund, der bislang in unserer Familie war (teilweise bis zu 20 auf einmal) oder in Pension, würde ich das Vorhaben zutrauen. Nicht einmal dem Husky aus dem Bikeshop, der mag den Sommer nicht so.

So frag ich halt mal anders: hast Du selbst AX Erfahrung? Ist doch nicht unvenünftig eigene Erfahrung ohne Hund zu sammeln und dann ein entspr. Fazit zu ziehen!?

Schöne Grüße
Bernibiker


----------



## Hitzi (29. Januar 2005)

paulaner61 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte ein gemeinsames Erlebnis einer Radtour mit meinem Hund teilen.
> 
> paulaner61



Hi,

wie hat er dir das denn mitgeteilt? Bist du dir sicher, dass er das auch will??

Warst du schon schon mal in den Alpen??

Geh mal mit dem Wetter ins extreme - Regen, hitze (nicht zu verwechseln mit Hitzi   )

Da machst du den Hund platt und es wird ein Albtraum. Das kannst du als Herrchen gar nicht wieder gut machen.

Vergiss die Idee !

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## geibrasch (29. Januar 2005)

paulaner61 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch meine Lauftätigkeit habe ich schon Hunde an Volksläufen (z.B. Hermannslauf /31 Km sehr bergig) teilnehmen sehen. Dann gibt es bei uns in der Gegend auch viele Hundeschlittensportler die sich Sommer wie Winter von Ihren Hunden über weite Strecken ziehen lasse.



Hmm, ich welchem Tempo joggst du denn? - Und in welchem Tempo fährst du Rad? - Insbesondere wenn es dann noch ein wenig rollt.... -- Gerade wenn man sich 2-3 Stunden irgendnen Berg hochquälte ist man doch auch mal froh, wenn man nur für ein paar hundert Meter mal laufen lassen kann! --> Und genau dann kommt der Hund nicht hinterher...

Ich finde die Idee ziemlich gewagt, mir der tut dein Hund ein wenig Leid. Ich habe selbst keinen Hund, und du bist ja auch der einzige, der seinen Hund einschätzen kann, aber so richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das nicht... 

Was machst du, wenn der Hund am zweiten Tag zusammen bricht oder die Pfoten so wund sind, dass er nur noch Schmerzen hat? - Dann stehst du mitten auf der Alm und musst die schöne, aufwendig geplante Tour abbrechen...

Mir wäre dieses Risiko (für das Bikeerlebnis und für die Hundegesundheit) einfach zu hoch, bloß um dem Hund man die Berge zu zeigen, die interressieren ihn nicht...

Hochgebirge ist kein Spielplatz, und schon garkeiner für Hunde. -- Der wird ne Wanderung im Gebirge mit Almen und Wiesen und sonstigem Krams zum schnuppern viiiiiieeeel toller finden, als wenn du ihn da über den nackten Fels schleifst....

Wünsch dir eine weise Entscheidung


----------

